# Studio Cleaning Tips



## synthpunk (Feb 21, 2017)

Audio Jacks / Connectors / Scratchy Pots / Switches - You can start with isopropyl alcohol and a cotton swab for light cleaning, Any oxidation build up or heavier cleaning use a good contact cleaner such as Caig Deoxit. You can help prevent oxidation build up in the future by then coating with Caig Progold. In extreme cases on pots you may have to take the pot apart and heavy spray inside.

Faders - Dirty and scratchy faders use Caig Calilube and work into fader.

White Computer Keyboards / White Controller Keys - These can turn off-white overtime with sunlight and dirt and grime. Use a magic eraser for light cleaning make sure you squeeze out all the water and they should look as good as new.

Piano Keys - Ivory can get discolored over time use a well squeezed out soft cloth and warm water to clean off any discoloration.

Standard Dusting Cleaning - A fine-soft paint brush, Swifter Dusters, Canned/compressed air.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 24, 2018)

Really like to recommend this product, this time of the year for studio and gear cleaning.

A great canned air alternative, and will pay for itself in a year and not be thrown in a dump or recycle center.

*XPOWER A-2 Airrow Pro Multi-Use Electric Computer Duster*
http://amzn.to/2BpL3y3


----------



## Kony (Jan 25, 2018)

Isn't it better to vac the dust out of the PC?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

It's certainly a option if you have a proper electronics vacuum (ie no static electricity), but compressed air of whatever kind works, just make sure your outside or in a workshop or garage.

Also when spraying cooling fans I suggest holding the fan blades in place with a pen so not to ruin the fan's bearings.



Kony said:


> Isn't it better to vac the dust out of the PC?


----------



## Mornats (Jan 25, 2018)

Kony said:


> Isn't it better to vac the dust out of the PC?



In case anyone misinterprets this, you should never use a regular vacuum cleaner to suck the dust out of your computer. The static from it will possibly fry a lot of the stuff in there.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 25, 2018)

Great thread.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 25, 2018)

Is it springtime already?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

On the east coast were trying to push it through a little early this year 



Hywel said:


> Is it springtime already?


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Always try to stand on a anti static mat when your doing anything inside computers and dissipate any body charge as well.



Polkasound said:


> I learned this the hard way a long time ago. I was vacuuming lightly with a bristle brush attachment, but that's all it took for static spark to fry the motherboard. I now use nothing but compressed air.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 25, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Always try to stand on a anti static mat when your doing anything inside computers and dissipate any body charge as well.



Yep. I build my own PCs, and always keep myself grounded. What I didn't know at the time is that vacuum cleaners can generate their own static electricity.


----------



## tmhuud (Jan 25, 2018)

2 great products for the studio. Bestine (hard to get in certain states) for cleaning off labels and Brillianize for keeping clear or tinted plastic parts looking great.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jan 25, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> .................. and always keep myself grounded......................



_Excellent Practice_ for Life on Earth in general.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jan 25, 2018)

Moreover, it is the period of the flu in France. You must clean your keyboards to avoid any contamination . It's cool. All in one.


----------



## Anders Wall (Jan 25, 2018)

Baby wipes on those keys.
Works on all from babies to really expensive clothes with all in-between.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 25, 2018)

Computer keyboards can have some nasty shit on them. If you work a day job in a office bring your own.

Don't even get me started on this flu season. Yuck!


----------



## steveo42 (Jan 25, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> Yep. I build my own PCs, and always keep myself grounded. What I didn't know at the time is that vacuum cleaners can generate their own static electricity.



Absolutely... Back when commercial sized copiers were installed in every office, the tech had a special vacuum that dissipated the static electricity so electrical components in the copier were not damaged. The toner and developer mixture used in those dinosaurs also would generate additional static charge when being vacuumed which made things even worse.


----------

